# Flybikes Laufrad hinten



## chasseur (1. Mai 2010)

Also, da ich meinen Accountnamen etc. vergessen habe nehme ich nun den von meinem Vater. Also meine hintere Felge hat komplett den Geist aufgegeben, Kugeln kaputt, Acht etc. nun weiß ich nicht welches Laufrad ich mir nun holen soll. Ich tendiere zu Flybikes, allerdings habe ich noch keinen Online Shop mit komplettem Laufrad gefunden, sondern immer nur die Felge, ohne Speiche etc.. Also hier meine Wünsche, Ansprüche und Budget:
-Die Felge sollte schön leicht sein, deswegen wäre eine gelochte Felge gut?
-Budget max 300 lieber wär mir natürlich weniger 
-Sie sollte viel aushalten, und nicht nach einigen Wochen kaputt gehen

Also, würdet ihr mir zu einem Anderen Laufrad raten, oder kennt ihr einen Shop der so etwas verkauft?


----------



## RISE (1. Mai 2010)

Du kannst im Shop deines Vertrauens anrufen, die bauen dir auch individuell Laufräder zusammen. Du musst denen im Prinzip nur sagen, welche Nabe/Felge/Speichen du willst, bzw. fragen was sie dir empfehlen und schon geht das seinen Gang.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BaronAlex (2. Mai 2010)

Also ich fahr zB hinten die Alienation Skylark und die hält mich echt gut aus, obwohl sie recht leicht ist. Hatte bis jetzt noch keine acht oder sonstige Probleme... Ist allerdings 'ne Brakeless Felge


----------



## chasseur (3. Mai 2010)

Also, eigentlich gefällt mir die Felge ziemlich gut, nur ich würd gern weiter mit Bremse fahren, also kenn jemand eine Felge die ähnlich gut ist, und nicht brakeless ist?


----------



## chasseur (3. Mai 2010)

was haltet ihr von diesem Laufrad?
http://www.parano-garage.de/item.php4?ItemID=6018


----------



## RISE (4. Mai 2010)

Mit dem Odyssey Laufrad machst du nichts verkehrt. Die Nabe funktioniert und die Hazard Lite ist eine sehr gute Felge.


----------



## Daniel_D (4. Mai 2010)

Das ist so ziemlich das meist gefahrene BMX Laufrad auf der ganzen Welt. Du solltest demnach keine Porbleme damit haben.


----------



## chasseur (12. Mai 2010)

Ok habe mal jemand anderen gefragt, und er meinte Odyssey sei nicht so gut, Deswegen wollt ich fragen was ihr von der Alienation  Delinquent haltet?


----------



## RISE (12. Mai 2010)

Nichts. 
Es gibt mit Sicherheit Naben, die präziser funktionieren als die Odyssey, aber die kosten dann auch soviel wie das gesamte Odyssey Laufrad oder mehr. Hab das Laufrad selber gebraucht gekauft und 3 Jahre ohne irgendein Problem gefahren.

In Sachen Felgen hast du mit der 7KA oder Hazard Lite eigentlich ein optimales Verhältnis aus Stabilität und Gewicht. Nebenher gibt es sicherlich einige Alternativen (Sun Big City, evtl. Fly, Proper). Mit Alienation hab ich allerdings keine Erfahrung, weil alleine der Name schon so lächerlich ist, dass ich mir freiweillig nichts davon ans Rad schrauben würde.
Letztendlich hängt es natürlich auch vom Fahrstil und der Einspeichqualität ab. Fährst du sehr sauber, kann auch eine Sun Rhyno Lite durchaus halten, bist du ein Mosher ist die Odyssey das Optimum.


----------



## chasseur (12. Mai 2010)

Und wie siehts mit dem Alex Supra Dome aus? Mir wurd gesagt, sie sei sehr gut, er fährt sie auchselber.


----------



## Hertener (12. Mai 2010)

"Supra Dome" oder "Supra Dome Ex"?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chasseur (13. Mai 2010)

nich ex... nur alex supra dome


----------



## Hertener (13. Mai 2010)

Für Einsteiger und Gelegenheitsfahrer sicherlich einen Versuch wert.
Als ambitionierter, sportlich orientierter Fahrer, würde ich mich nach etwas soliderem umschauen.


----------



## Daniel_D (14. Mai 2010)

chasseur schrieb:


> Ok habe mal jemand anderen gefragt, und er meinte Odyssey sei nicht so gut, Deswegen wollt ich fragen was ihr von der Alienation  Delinquent haltet?



Wer soll das denn gewesen sein? Kein vernünftiger BMX Fahrer behauptet Odyssey sei "nicht so gut". Odyssey ist wahrscheinlich die ambitionierteste BMX Firma der Welt. Die Aliennation ist, wie auch viele andere, von der Optik und Technik nicht mehr als ein Klon der Hazard Lite. Für mich persönlich steht es völlig außer Frage mal irgendwann eine andere Felge zu fahren.


----------



## chasseur (14. Mai 2010)

ok das hat mich überzeugt, jeztz hol ich mir das Laufrad, danke an alle für die Überzeugungsarbeit =)


----------



## chasseur (15. Mai 2010)

ich habe noch mal mein laufrad gewogen und das wiegt genauso viel deswegen wollt ich wissen, was ihr vom 
KHE Geisha Light Rear Wheel haltet


----------



## Hertener (15. Mai 2010)

Mal anders herum: Was hältst Du eigentlich von der Proper Light?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chasseur (16. Mai 2010)

die fand ich auch gut, nur die erschien mir nicht so gut, weil ich von Proper noch nicht viel gehört habe... ist die den gut?
das hier?:
http://www.parano-garage.de/item.php4?ItemID=4939


----------



## RISE (16. Mai 2010)

Proper ist schon gut. Dass das KHE Geisha Laufrad eine Freecoaster - Nabe hat, weißt du?


----------



## chasseur (16. Mai 2010)

nein das wusste ich nicht. Na ja ich glaube ich hole mir trotzdem Hazard, mit den anderen Parts komme ich dann trotzdem auf 11,3. Es sein denn, das Laufrad ist genauso gut wie das von Odyssey...


----------



## Hertener (16. Mai 2010)

Gegen Proper gibt's eigentlich nichts einzuwenden. Ist sogar noch ein bisschen leichter als Odyssey.


----------



## RISE (16. Mai 2010)

Und das gibt es auch zusätzlich noch in den allerhässlichsten Farben wie orange oder lila. 
Nabe und Felge sind aber gut, da machst du nichts falsch. Es kann also nur noch an deiner Farbwahl scheitern.


----------



## chasseur (17. Mai 2010)

ja wenn die genauso gut ist, nehm ich die in schwarz gibts die glaub ich auch, so wollt ich die auch haben...


----------

